#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  380 in belgie

## joe

Vraagje: als ik mijn paddestoeltje neerzet in belgie en stop hem in een 380 stopcontact kan ik er dan gerust 3*220v uithalen???
Ik heb wel eens gelezen hier op het forum dat het zo af en toe in belgie anders gaat dan in nederland. (kan dat stukje niet meer terug vinden[:I]

Wat voor stekkers gebruiken ze nog meer inplaats van de bekende rode ronde "cee form"

----------


## driesmees

In belgïe zit het zo,
Je hebt 2 gevallen:
het 220 volt netwerk en het 380V netwerk,
bij 220V netwerk, staat er 220V tussen je fasen, Dit resulteerd in een blauwe stekker.
Er is geen nul nodig...

Het 380V netwerk heeft 380V tussen de fasen, en 230 volt tegenvoer de nul.
HIerdoor kan je uit 380V gewoon 220 maken.
Hiervoor heb je dus wel een nul nodig.
Je hebt dan een Rode stekker...


Enuuuh, je hebt ook nog powerlock en camlock, dat is voor stromen groter dan 200A per fase, die werken met apparte kabels voor fases, neuter en aarde en met een systgeem dat zorgt dat je geen fase kan insteken zonder nul, en geen nul zonder aarde enzo.
Meer moet je er niet over vragen, ik werk maar met stromen tot 63A per fase :Big Grin:

----------


## Staaf

@Dries,

Het verhaal dat je vertelt ivm met de rode en blauwe stekkers is de theorie.  Ik kan je alvast vertellen dat ik bij ons hier in Belgie nog NOOIT 3x230V ben tegengekomen op een blauwe stekker.  Wat wel gebeurt is dat men gewoon een  5-polige stekker gebruikt waar men dan de N niet gaat aansluiten.

Mijn ervaring is steeds: Meten = weten.  In belgie nog meer als elders.

----------


## joe

Hoe sluit je dan je dimmers aan als er tussen de fases 230v staat[?][?]

Of moet het dan zijn dat je je dimmer openschroeft en elk broodje zijn eigen nul (fase) geeft[} :Smile: ]

De cee form is dus het zelfde zoals in nederland.
PS. het gaat om 63A en 32A

----------


## joe

Wat voor spanning staat er tussen aarde en fase als je zo'n "230v tussen 2 fase" systeem hebt.


zo'n "230v tussen 2 fase" systeem hebben we dat toevallig ook niet ergens in amsterdam nog zitten[?][?]

----------


## john1968

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> In belgïe zit het zo,
> Je hebt 2 gevallen:
> het 220 volt netwerk en het 380V netwerk,
> bij 220V netwerk, staat er 220V tussen je fasen, Dit resulteerd in een blauwe stekker.
> Er is geen nul nodig...
> 
> Het 380V netwerk heeft 380V tussen de fasen, en 230 volt tegenvoer de nul.
> ...



dit is in Holland ook zo. De blauwe stekkers zie je vooral op campings.

----------


## Norbert

Bij een systeem 400/230V is de spanning tussen fase/nul 230V, tussen fasen onderling 400V

Bij een systeem 230/127V is de spanning tussen fase/nul 127V, tussen
fasen onderling 230V.

Als je dus bij zo'n oud net zoals bijvoorbeeld vroeger in Oud Amsterdam, Oud Delft en ook Tilburg zat moet je als je een 230V groep wiltmaken dubbelpolig beveiligen en schakelen omdat je deze spanning afneemt tussen 2 fasen en niet tussen fase en nul.
Een gewone installatieautomaat zoals in 99% van de woningen in Nederland toegepast worden heeft maar 1 beveiligde pool en een Nulkontakt wat meeschakeld. Deze kun je daar dus NIET toepassen.
Bij ouderwetse zekeringkasten moet je dan ook 2 zekeringen per groep toepassen.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door john1968_
> De blauwe stekkers zie je vooral op campings.



Ehm, bij ons in het theater zie je ze alleen maar. We hebben ze als 16A, 32A, 63A en 125A.
Naar schuko moet je goed zoeken, en als ze ergens aan zitten worden ze snel verwisseld met CEE.

----------


## MJ

> citaat:citaat:
> Geplaatst door john1968
> De blauwe stekkers zie je vooral op campings.
> 
> 
> Ehm, bij ons in het theater zie je ze alleen maar. We hebben ze als 16A, 32A, 63A en 125A.
> Naar schuko moet je goed zoeken, en als ze ergens aan zitten worden ze snel verwisseld met CEE.



125A blauwe cee?

----------


## joe

Ik wil trouwens een data baseje bouwen met alle verschillende stekkers in europa.
Deze wil ik online gaan zetten.

Duss mocht je foto's/tekeningen hebben van stekkers, mail ze effe.
Zet er graag wel even bij (als je het weet) uit welk land ze komen, hoeveel ampere ze mogen hebben en misschien wel andere info over deze stekker.

Groeten,
Marco

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door MJ_





> citaat:
> 125A blauwe cee?



Ja, ze bestaan echt. Ik zal wel eens een foto er van nemen.

----------


## MJ

@joe / marco

check http://www.topline.tv/lang/electrical/plugs.html
en http://kropla.com/electric2.htm

er zijn wel meer stekker sites waar je veel plaatjes kan vinden
succes

----------


## jerre

Hier heb je al 'n 63 amp blauwe cee
http://www.speakerplans.com/nh4.jpg

----------


## jerre

Wat sommigen hier in belgie wel 'ns doen is bv een ster - driehoek schakelaar op hun dimrack zetten zodat ze de knop maar hebben om te draaien. 'k denk dat de 110/220 vooral nog voorkomt in de randgemeenten van antwerpen (brecht en consoorten) want voor de rest ben 'k ze nog niet echt tegengekomen.

----------


## VERVALLEN

Blauw is toch steeds 230V he,
Geel dan 110V en
Rood altijd 380V zeker

En dan heb je nog wit voor kleiner dan 110V dacht ik ...

----------


## joe

> citaat:Wat sommigen hier in belgie wel 'ns doen is bv een ster - driehoek schakelaar op hun dimrack zetten zodat ze de knop maar hebben om te draaien. 'k denk dat de 110/220 vooral nog voorkomt in de randgemeenten van antwerpen (brecht en consoorten) want voor de rest ben 'k ze nog niet echt tegengekomen.



En rond brussel[?][?]

----------


## joe

erg bedankt voor de link MJ[^]

Nu nog zo'n site met 380v

----------


## som

dus je kan in belgie in een wcd een 220v tegen komen die met nul is 
en een soort die tussen 2 fasen zit?

----------


## jerre

yep, perfect mogelijk, dus op plaatsen waarvan je niet zeker bent wat 'r uit komt, meten. rond brussel weet 'k 't niet wat ze daar allemaal hebben, maar 'k zou 'r niet van verschieten. Vooral de wat oudere steden met de randsteden (in de steden zelf meestal niet zo'n probleem) hebben ze nog oude netten, nu denk 'k wel dat ze die 'r systematisch aan't uithalen zijn. opletten dus! Wat voor stekkers 'r opzitten weet 'k niet altijd, wat je wel nog af 'n toe kunt tegenkomen zijn van die grijze krachtstroomstekkers, maar die hebben ze in nl niet dacht 'k.

----------


## Staaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jerre_
> 
> Wat sommigen hier in belgie wel 'ns doen is bv een ster - driehoek schakelaar op hun dimrack zetten zodat ze de knop maar hebben om te draaien.




Idd Vrij veel voorkomend, maar blijft gevaarlijk.  Ben vorige week een collega verhuurbedrijf uit de nood gaan helpen, daar had iemand de schakelaar op de stroomverdeler omgezet :Frown:  en volledig amprack (QSC Mxa3000's) + volledige discobar naar de kl*ten. (1 uur voor opening fuif)


Persoonlijk prefereer ik om de kablage in de kast standaard op 3x380V te voorzien.  Hebben we 3x230V dan veranderen we de kablage wat.   One Stroomverdelers zijn trouwens uitgerust met een ingebouwde voltmeter + schakelaar waarmee we kunnen meten tussen de fasen onderling en tussen fase en nulleider.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joe_
> 
> En rond brussel[?][?]



Yep, Duisburg, Vossem, Zaventem, Overijse, steenokkerzeel etc heb je ze nog overal.
Aan de zee kom je ze ook wel eens tegen (in casino van Knokke zat ik d'r ook al mee).

----------


## ronny

in de limburg(belgië) :Big Grin: (ja ik ben van daar[^]) durft dat ook nog wel eens voorkomen hoor.

Het oude net in de buurt van genk is nog steeds 3*230V...

mvg
ronny

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> in de limburg(belgië)(ja ik ben van daar[^]) durft dat ook nog wel eens voorkomen hoor.
> 
> Het oude net in de buurt van genk is nog steeds 3*230V...



Gij leeft ook wel echt aan de verkeerde kant van Genk hé Ronny...

----------


## ronny

ja goed, woon nu nie echt in genk, maar ben er vroeger dikwijls genoeg in de vele buurtzaaltjes geweest en daar kom je regelmatig 3x230V tegen...

vandaar dus dat ik het weet :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## driesmees

hier in oost-vlaanderen kom je ze ook vaak nog tegen, vooral in de ouderee delen, (hier in kalken ==&gt; woonkern is 220, buiten de woonkern 380)

----------


## Orbis

je kan niet echt zeggen daar of daar, het verschilt van gemeente tot gemeente, en dan nog zelfs, ik weet straten hier waar de ene kant van de straat op 3x220 zit en de overkant al op 380...

altijd meten dus!

----------


## moderator

Herenb, Belgie stroomtechnisch op de kaart zetten heeft weinig meerwaarde voor het onderwerp. Het gaat erom dat onderkend wordt DAT er verschillende manieren zijn van stroomdistributie bij de zuiderburen.

Meten is weten...

----------

